# SABIAN USTEDES QUE LOS PERUANOS SOMOS ORGULLOSOS POR QUE?????????....................



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Sabían Uds. que: 

El Pisco, es peruano. 

El Cebiche, es peruano. 

La Chirimoya, es peruana. 

La Guanábana, es peruana. 

La Lúcuma, es peruana. 

La Granadilla, es peruana. 

La Alpaca, es peruana. 

La Vicuña, es peruana. 

El Caballo de Paso, es peruano. 

La Quinua, es peruana. Se conocen más de 25 variedades. 

El Olluco, es peruano y existen hasta 30 variedades conocidas. 


La Papa, es peruana y existen más de dos mil variedades diferentes. 

El Choclo (Maíz), de grano más grande y suave del mundo, es peruano. Se conocen hasta 35 variedades. 

La palta más suave del mundo, es peruana. 

La más amplia variedad de comida en el mundo. 468 diferentes potajes.(Libro de Records Guinness). 

El Algodón más fino del mundo (PIMA y TANGÜIS), es peruano. 

El Sauce Llorón, es un arbusto peruano y contiene un componente es base de la aspirina. 

El árbol de la tara, del cual se extrae el tanino, elemento que se usa en curtiembres y tintorerías; es peruano. 

El Yacón, raíz milenaria de la que se extrae la insulina para producir azúcar a nivel industrial, es peruano. 

La Maca y el Huanarpo Macho, componentes principales de la "VIAGRA", son raíces milenarias peruanas 

La línea férrea más alta del mundo (TICLIO- 4,815 SNM.), está en el Perú. "El Paso de Anticona". 

Los Cañones más profundos del mundo: Cotahuasi, 3,600 SNM. y Colca, 3,400 SNM. están en el Perú. 


La Plaza de Toros más antigua (ACHO)de América, está en el Perú. Fue inaugurado en el año 1,766 por el Virrey Amat. 

La Universidad de San Marcos (1,551), es la más antigua de América 

"El Peruano", el diario oficial del gobierno; es el más antiguo en Sudamérica. Fue fundado en 1,825 por Simón Bolívar. 

En el Perú existen más de 50 montañas por encima de los 6,000 m.s.n.m. 

Hay 1,769 glaciares. 

Tiene 262 Cuencas hidrográficas. 


Tiene en su territorio, 12,000 lagos y lagunas de diferentes tamaños y profundidades. 3,986 pertenecen a la cuenca del Pacífico. 


Alrededor de 1,835 diferentes variedades de aves. El Perú es el país con la más larga variedad de aves en el mundo. 

Perú es el segundo país a nivel mundial en variedad de primates con 34 especies. 

Tercero en mamíferos con 361 especies. 

Quinto en anfibios, con 333 species. 

84 de las 103 zonas ecológicas existentes en el mundo, están en el Perú. 

La "Cantuta", es la flor nacional. Era la flor de los Incas. 

El "Gallito de las Rocas", es ave nacional. 

En Madre de Dios, en un solo árbol shihuahuaco (Asterix), científicos entomólogos encontraron 5,000 especímenes de insectos, 80% de los cuales eran nuevos para la ciencia. 

El primer catálogo genético de la flora peruana, contiene más de 3,000 variedades; de las cuales 524 han sido clasificadas como comestibles; 401 como maderables; 334 tóxicas, para la producción de insecticidas; 213 para uso medicinal; 110 para la preparación de colorantes y tintes; 100 para la fabricación de herramientas; 90 de tipo ornamental; 36 para la elaboración de aceites y ceras; y 35 para la preparación de bebidas. 

En la Cordillera oriental de los Andes, crecen cerca de 3,000 variedades diferentes de orquídeas, de las cuales ya hay clasificadas casi 2,000. 


4 de los diez cereales que existen en el mundo, son oriundos del Perú. La quinua, el maíz, la cañihua y la kiwicha. Esta última ha sido considerada por la NASA como alimento importante en la dieta de los astronautas. 


Perú es el primer productor de oro, plomo y zinc en América Latina. 

Segundo en producción de cobre a nivel mundial. 


"ANTAMINA", la mina más grande del mundo, está en el Perú. 
of Peru. 

"CAMISEA", la segunda reserva de gas en América Latina, está en el Perú. 

El lago navegable más alto del mundo (TITICACA), el Perú lo comparte con Bolivia. 

28 diferentes tipos de clima, se desarrollan en el Perú, colocándolo entre los cinco países de mayor diversidad biológica del mundo. 

Dentro del dominio marítimo que tiene el Perú; la Corriente Peruana o de Humboldt, contiene la producción más rica de plancton y fitoplancton en el mundo. 


En nuestras costas, viven 20 de las 67 especies de cetáceos menores conocidas en el mundo. 
Along Peru`s coast live 20 of the 67 species of lesser cetaceans, or whale related species. 

El mar peruano nos ofrece 700 diferentes variedades de peces y 400 de mariscos. 

Las "Lagunas de Mejía" en el departamento de Arequipa son el hábitat de miles de aves migratorias. Más de 150 especies llegan a este lugar durante el año. Poco más del 50%, son residentes permanentes. El resto, visitantes regulares que migran desde los cuatro puntos cardinales del orbe. 

El río "Amazonas", con mil afluentes y la cuenca más grande del mundo, es también el más largo y caudaloso. Nace en el Perú y es uno de los dos ríos "más sanos" del planeta. Tiene un caudal promedio de 150,000 m³/seg. 

El otro es el "Congo", en Africa. Un estudio científico llegó a esa conclusión, luego del análisis de sus aguas. El hecho de que existan muy pocos núcleos industriales en su ribera, lo libra de mayor contaminación. 

El "Señor de Sipán", la tumba antigua más suntuosa encontrada en América; sólo comparable a la de Tutankamon. 

Caral, un descubrimiento reciente a sólo 182 kms. al norte de Lima en la costa es la civilización mas antigua de las americas y una de las mas antiguas del mundo y data mas de 3,000 A.C
y por muchisimas cosas más....


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

por eso te amamos peru


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Faltò Laura Bozzo.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

poroto said:


> Faltò Laura Bozzo.


NO FALTASTE TÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ.......


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que orgullo!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Perú es un país único, I love Peru!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

poroto said:


> Faltò Laura Bozzo.


VIVA PINOCHO Y ALLENDE !!!!!!!!!!! :sleepy: 




VIVA EL PERU !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:nocrook: el PERÙ es SupeR!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Te amo patria!!:master: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (aunque a veces me maltrates :dance2

Vale la pena tener en cuenta todo lo que describes arriba, para no olvidarnos nunca de lo que nuestro paìs representa y lo que vale!!!!

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡VIVA PERU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Te amo Perú!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

si , tambien tenemos el mayor numero de ciudades coloniales de America del Sur.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De verdad siento un orgullo patrio al leer esa lista, son tantas cosas que nos hacen ser un país que resalta sobre muchos otros.

Hay otro más para Perú que se puede agregar, algo pintoresco del libro Guiness: nuestro país hizo el maki (roll) más largo del mundo (gracias a la colonia Japonesa en el Perú)


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

EXCELENTE !!!! ARRIBA PERU !!!!!! kay:


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

> ANTAMINA", la mina más grande del mundo, está en el Perú





> Segundo en producción de cobre a nivel mundial.





> CAMISEA", la segunda reserva de gas en América Latina, está en el Perú



La mina de oro mas grande el mundo esta en Sudafrica......
hummm...El Peru es el tercer mayor productor de cobre, no el segundo .....las mayores reservas de gas las tiene Venezuela, la segunda Bolivia y tercero Perú...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jawaruna said:


> La mina de oro mas grande el mundo esta en Sudafrica......
> hummm...El Peru es el tercer mayor productor de cobre, no el segundo .....las mayores reservas de gas las tiene Venezuela, la segunda Bolivia y tercero Perú...



no importa. Igual e queremos, Perú :cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

viva peru calajo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Jawaruna said:


> La mina de oro mas grande el mundo esta en Sudafrica......
> hummm...El Peru es el tercer mayor productor de cobre, no el segundo .....las mayores reservas de gas las tiene Venezuela, la segunda Bolivia y tercero Perú...


LA MINA MÁS GRANDE DE LATINOAMERICA LAS MAYORES RESERVAS DE GAS LAS TIENE VENEZUELA SEGUNDO BOLIVIA PERO TODAVIA NO LA EXPLOTÁN ESTÁN SIN EXPLOTAR ASÍ QUE... Y EN PERÚ SE ACABÁN DE ENCONTRAR OTRAS RESERVAS FRENTE A LAS COSTAS NORTE DEL MAR PERUANO DE PETROLEO Y GASSSS ASÍ QUE LA BALANSA CAMBIA MUCHO.....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

El cobre tiene gran importancia en la economía peruana ya que es uno de los principales productos de exportación y uno de los que genera mayor cantidad de ingresos al país. El cobre favorece la balanza comercial; genera empleo, mayor inversión, activa la cadena productiva, contribuye con la salud y la educación, etc. 

En producción, ocupa en Latinoamérica el segundo lugar y el sexto mundialmente.
Se exporta por un valor de US$ 776' millones de dólares anuales, lo que constituye el 13% del total de las exportaciones peruanas.
Genera 25,500 empleos directos y 102,000 indirectos.
Para el período 1,999 - 2,006 se proyecta una inversión extranjera de US$ 5,278' millones de dólares.
Las compras del sector minero ascienden a US$ 1,530' millones de dólares. 

El Perú es un gran productor y exportador de cobre, pero paradójicamente tiene un consumo per cápita pequeño. Nuestras campañas pretenden crear una cultura del cobre similar a la de otros países grandes productores, de manera que el peruano se sienta asociado a él porque forma parte de su vida.

Ese es nuestro desafío en el milenio que empieza.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*ANTAMINA...*

La puesta en marcha de este megaproyecto determinó un aumento del 0.8% en el PBI nacional, y de 30% en la producción minera peruana en el año 2002.

Por su parte, Ancash, pasará de ser la decimosegunda a ser la sexta región en función a su PBI, estimándose un crecimiento del 60% gracias a las operaciones de la compañía.

Se estima que Antamina será la primera productora de zinc, y la segunda de cobre y molibdeno entre las empresas mineras peruanas (dentro de los concentrados que exporta la Compañía se hallan contenidos de plata que se valúan en destino y que constituyen, en la práctica, exportaciones de plata).

Principales cifras de Antamina (Estudio económico de Apoyo Consultoría)

La tercera mina más grande del mundo y la primera explotación combinada de cobre - zinc a nivel mundial.


Sus reservas probadas y probables la convierten en la mina más grande en zinc y la segunda de cobre en explotación en el país.


Invirtió en la ejecución de su proyecto US$ 2,260 millones. 





La inversión realizada representa el 40% de la inversión minera ejecutada y el 5% de la inversión privada realizada en el Perú desde 1998.


Será la mayor empresa minera y la segunda empresa privada del país.


Su construcción comprometió a 50 empresas contratistas y a 9,795 trabajadores. Indirectamente empleó hasta 35,262 trabajadores.


La operación emplea 1,400 trabajadores, 96% de ellos peruanos. Es una de las principales fuentes de trabajo formal y bien remunerado del país y, especialmente, de Ancash.


Su financiamiento fue considerado como el acuerdo financiero más importante del año 1999 a nivel mundial.


Durante la construcción de la mina se removieron 110 millones de toneladas de desmonte.


La altura de una cadena de picos fue reducida en 292 metros y una laguna de 32 hectáreas fue drenada.


Ha invertido US$ 16 millones en programas sociales, la mayor cifra comprometida en alivio a la pobreza por cualquier empresa privada en el Perú.


Sus vías de acceso integran al resto del país al Callejón de Conchucos, una zona olvidada desde inicio de la República.


En cinco años permitirá duplicar los ingresos per cápita de la zona. 




Para mayor información sobre las cifras de producción de Antamina, consulte la página web del Ministerio de Energía y Minas: www.minem.gob.pe.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTO ES NOTICIAS DEL AÑO PASADO....

Perú se situó en el tercer lugar entre los grandes productores de cobre 


Dos noticias dejaron sabores distintos. Mientras que por un lado se informó que el Perú ascendió en el ranking de los mayores productores mundiales de cobre, por otro una prestigiosa consultora canadiense daba cuenta de que el país perdía atractivo para las inversiones en el sector. Según un reporte del Changing World de Estados Unidos, Perú subió dos puestos el 2004 y se situó como el tercer productor de cobre más grande del mundo, detrás de Chile y Estados Unidos. El país produjo 1.035,5 toneladas de cobre el año pasado, 23% por encima del volumen extraído en el 2003. Este resultado estuvo impulsado por los altos precios del metal, y por la producción de Southern y Antamina. Sin embargo, según el informe anual del Instituto Fraser de Canadá, que mide la percepción de los inversionistas respecto a cuán atractivos son los países en el sector minero, Perú perdió competitividad en los últimos tres años. El estudio revela que el país retrocedió por tercer año consecutivo en los principales indicadores de atractivo a la inversión privada. Así, Perú cayó al puesto 39 en el índice de potencial minero, que da una noción de cómo se comporta la política de promoción minera en cada país (puesto 15 hace tres años). Las razones de este deterioro serían básicamente internas. Por un lado, estaría el factor regalías, cuya discusión, iniciada a mediados del año pasado, originó la preocupación de los inversionistas sobre las posibilidades de rentabilidad del sector. Otro factor que estaría detrás de esta caída en la percepción del potencial minero peruano serían las continuas protestas de las comunidades del interior del país contra esta actividad. La zona que presenta la mejor política minera de atracción a la inversión en el mundo es, curiosamente, un estado de Estados Unidos: Nevada, seguido de Irlanda y el estado de Manitoba, en Canadá. (Agencias)


----------

